# Maximale Größe JFrame



## Gast (3. Jul 2006)

Hallo und Guten Morgen,

ich möchte mein JFrame mit 

```
setSize(MAXIMIZED_HORIZ,MAXIMIZED_VERT)
```
maximieren, aber der Frame wird minimiert angezeigt.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich meinen Frame maximiert anzeigen kann?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Malu (3. Jul 2006)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/awt/Frame.html#MAXIMIZED_BOTH

bzw

```
setExtendedState(JFrame.MAXIMIZED_BOTH)
```


----------



## Gast (3. Jul 2006)

@Malu

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Verstehe manchmal die API Doku nicht.


----------

